# Insurance with Asurion



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I should be getting a new replacement phone through Asurion today. When I send my old one back I get to keep the back plate cover and the battery, right?









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I should be getting a new replacement phone through Asurion today. When I send my old one back I get to keep the back plate cover and the battery, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has always been my experience with Asurion.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

I would keep it anyways. They don't need it at all. Always nice to have backups if the back plate cracks or battery dies right?!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

All they send you is just a phone. Unless they send a new you a new phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol your going to receive ( if certified reburb) a cardboard and plastic concoction with the phone and no back or battery or SD or sim. You'll return yours in same concoction lol and box with return label.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll be calling Asurion soon too because of this 8mo guy:









Phone was in an Incipio case but landed screen-down on one of those pebbles


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

They sent me everything I got when I upgraded...battery, back, (shitty) headphones, and he charging cable hahaha


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah they send everything from the original packaging. Keeping the backplate/battery is a bonus.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Patting myself on the back for this one...rooted, twrp, restore old backup record for me


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Hurry before refurbish units hit the shelf. That's the reason there sending new units with all the accessory's there are no refurbish units yet. And my puppy took a bight out my s3 also.


nhat said:


> I'll be calling Asurion soon too because of this 8mo guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow I got refurb. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Got my replacement yesterday and it was brand new. Next day shipping is awesome.


----------

